# Costa Rica Birds (PIC HEAVY!)



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This christmas I was lucky enough to take a family holiday to Costa rica,
Here are some quick snaps of some of the amazing Bird species of this beautiful country.
It was an amazing adventure for me, I was able to find soo many incredible species of animal and plants, I'll be making a short film on it too.
Heres the trailer lool ; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_igBzT3i70
I realy did make the most of it spending whole days searching, and it certainly payed off!:mf_dribble:

(Check out my other posts in the other sections of some of the animals I found!)
(also not all of these pics have been edited or cropped so i apologise if you can't see the bird clearly:roll:.)

First;
The King vulture


















Black vulture:










Turkey vulture;










Hummingbird (Can't remember which kind)










Bats:


































Not sure about these lot:








































Stunning animal^:flrt:

Tree creeper?









Rainbow billed tucan


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

Cant remember the name of this beaut either

















Cant remember the name of this one either x_x

















Magpie jay

















Black vultures again

















Brown pelicans









Some kind of hawk









another kind of hawk, very pretty









Scarlet macaws!:mf_dribble:

















Some kind of heron









Stalk









Green kingfisher









Another bat roosting on the roof









Another species of hummingbird, these guys where stunning


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome prehistoric bird









Hoffmans woodpecker?









Mandiblied Tucans:mf_dribble:

































Saw Billed tucan? 









And finally another Hummingbird pic i missed out










All these Birds were wild, and again im very sorry if you cant see the bird properly i didnt have time to crop them 
But anyways i Hoped you enjoyed this post
And be sure to watch my trailer for the upcoming film! :lol2::2thumb:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_igBzT3i70


Have a nice evening


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice. did they have the feeders for hummingbirds where you stayed?
love hummingbirds me. seeing them close up with all that goniochromism going on is summat else. 
and what about seeing a flock of macaws in flight !!

yoo lackee baggar


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

oh i might have to pop some piccies on this thread too at some point. Love the bats!


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice thread some amazing shots.:2thumb:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

missk said:


> oh i might have to pop some piccies on this thread too at some point. Love the bats!


Please do!!!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

So lucky, I am jealous.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

ok.... here we go!!
Cano *****:
tiger heron









Fight!!!









Amazon or green kingfisher, cant remember which:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

night heron:









rail i think...


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

Boat billed heron, love this guy:









motmot, cant remember what kind, sorry!









hummingbird:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow - looks amazing, such a variety


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

missk said:


> night heron:
> image
> 
> rail i think...
> image


Your Rail is another Black Crowned Night Heron, same as above, just a juvenile! Great pictures though! Lucky!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

great pics i think some of the unnamed ones pic 20 is a Crested Guan


----------

